# T/C Hawken questions



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So this next year Im thinking about taking my son on a muzzloader deer hunt here in Utah on a general tag.

I currently own a CVA Kodiak in .50 cal with a Nikon 1x power that shoots pretty well with SST's and powerbelts.

My other muzzleloader if a T/C Hawken I built in the '90s. Its really fun to shoot and I have killed an elk and a deer with it on the two hunts I have used it. 

My last hunt with it was probably 10 years ago. I was shooting around 100 gr. of pyrodex and a Barnes mz type bullet. I think it was a .275 gr. bullet. It shot pretty well out to 100 yards. 

My questions are these,

Should I consider buying a new barrel for my hawken? My hope is maybe getting a faster twist to increase accuracy. If so, what barrel/twist should I look at? What kind of accuracy an one expect from a modern barrel? Should I look at a .50 cal barrel?

What are your thoughts? The alternative would be to buy a new inline? Or obviously hunting with the old barrel which shoots decent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I rebarreled my TC Hawkin (the 1976 version) with a Green Mt Barrel years ago. Its the same twist as any modern inline, 1/28 and is a tack driver. I would *HIGHLY* recommend rebarreling if you can find kits (White went out of business years ago and the Green Mt kits are getting super rare, and expensive, to find).

Hawkin's are great, love them alot but they have two problems I just hate. #1, as a left handed shooter the hammer and nipple is close to my eyes. Even with glasses on residue gets in my eyes and is alarming at times. #2, Hawkins dont have a safety. I dont like to walk around with one capped, but with a buck in view and trying to reposition, there are times I can be moving around with a capped gun. I feel more comfortable with a safety at those times.

Been a few years since I fired the hawkin, but my boy who turned 12 got to use it this year and killed his first buck. It was a lot of fun.


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thx for the info. Sorry to hear that barrels are hard to come by. I would really like one. I will have to keep my eyes open for one. Luckily if it still shoots well I was decent out to about 125 with it. I bet I would be even better with a different iron sight set up too. 

I can see how being left handed would be a challenge and probably unsafe to an extent. Glad your son got his deer! That is awesome!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got one in a .45; I hunt with it almost every year. I think the old school guns are part of the fun of a muzzy hunt. I can confirm that the standard barrel 1:48 twist is not the best but I've kept it. I'm comfortable shooting anything under 130yrds but I wouldn't call it a tack driver like the faster twist. I do cap mine while in the field and leave it at half **** which is the closest you get to a safety. It works and I make sure it stays in a safe direction. My only regret with my hawken is I didn't get to build it. Of all my non rim-fire rifles it's the one I shoot the most due to the challenge of getting everything right to be accurate.
I say if you got it shoot it and see if it works for you before buying something new. My barrell was made in the early 70's and has a 4 digit SN so age is not an issue if you've taken care of it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> Thx for the info. Sorry to hear that barrels are hard to come by. I would really like one. I will have to keep my eyes open for one.


Hmmm about 3 months ago I found 3 kits for sale, darned if I cant remember where they were now.



Mavis13 said:


> I do cap mine while in the field and leave it at half **** which is the closest you get to a safety. It works and I make sure it stays in a safe direction.


I had my Hawkin on half**** while working my way down a ridge to head off a buck, tripped and fell on a rock and the hammer lock broke and the hammer swung free. Terrified me but the gun didnt fire and was pointed in a safe direction. Spooky! TC replaced it all for free, great guys great warranty!

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That is scary; I had to file mine a few years ago; if pressure was placed on the hammer at half **** it would release. I sharpened the notch with a file and it seems to work well. But I agree; not the safest but I don't often get enough time to cap my gun while a deer is looking at me. Maybe there's a better way. Or maybe I'm just a crappy hunter as it's been a while since I got to shoot anything.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well one thing you can do is cut a 1/2" long piece of 3/8 clear tubing, cap your gun, place the tubing over your cap and nipple, lower the hammer onto the tubing. This will do several things, keep the hammer off the nipple even if the sear somehow disengages (or you break something like I did), and it will also keep moisture out if hunting on wet days like we had this year.

Just remember to pull off the tubing when you **** it to fire.

-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I like that tubing trick. That was the only thing I did not like about the caps, misfires. Keeping that powder dry is a must!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> I like that tubing trick. That was the only thing I did not like about the caps, misfires. Keeping that powder dry is a must!


IMO that is one of the biggest rule changes Utah did that I hate... originally muzzleloaders had to have an exposed ignition but they did away with that rule. Now people shoot the break action things that are virtually waterproof.

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

agreed - the muzzy hunt is quickly becomeing a single shot hunt with all the primitive taken out of it.


----------

